# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  صور روووووعه من مسلسل سنوات الضياع التركي

## روان

> 


الاقتباس من رد العضو المميز sad story
لتعطل روابط الموضوع الاصلي لروان

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً على الصور الجميلة من مسلسل سنوات الضياع روان

و الله يعطيكي العافية

----------


## ساره

شكرااااااااااااااااا روان ..من اجمل المسلسلات واحلى من نور ..

موضوع مميز

----------


## روان

شكرا الكم

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

:Icon31:

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

كتير حلوين الصور يا روان الله يعطيكي العافية

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*ههههههه انا بحظر المسلسل بشكل متقطع ....
بس بحظره لسببين:
1- لانه يحيى شخصيته حلوه
2- عيون لميس حلوات*

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة روان على الصور الجميل من مسلسل سنوات الضياع

بس للأسف انا ما حضرت المسلسل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بعده بيجي على ام بي سي.. الساعه 4 كأنه

----------


## sam7jon

الصور مش واضحين كأنه عندي مشكله,عكل حال يعطيك العافيه

----------


## احساس المطر

شكراااااااااا روان

----------


## باريسيا

*بيجنن 
يعطيكِ العافيه اختي 
اكتير حلوين الصور*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا ما بعرف المسلسل 
بس الصور حلوه كثير 



بس حدا يقلي يا جماعه هاي البنيه شو اسمها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا ما بعرف المسلسل 
> بس الصور حلوه كثير 
> 
> 
> 
> بس حدا يقلي يا جماعه هاي البنيه شو اسمها


*منا سبق وانه حكيت.... هاي يا عمي بالمسلسل اسمها لميس وعيونها حلوات*

----------


## N_tarawneh

دخيل البراءة والأنوثة والنعومة ما أرقاها ، يا رب إنا داخلين عليك ، يا رب عفوك ...!!! :SnipeR (83):  

مشكورة يا روان ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

حتى على chـــــــــبر / بتضوي ضوي ... :Db465236ff:  

ملاحظة :- على فكرة في الواقع هيه زوجة يحيى عن جد ، و يا ريت عرضوا المسلسل بدون دوبلاج عربي لانهم من خلال الدوبلاج نزعوا المتعة في التوافق ما بين  اللغة و المشهد ، خاصة إني عندي شوي تركي ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> دخيل البراءة والأنوثة والنعومة ما أرقاها ، يا رب إنا داخلين عليك ، يا رب عفوك ...!!! 
> 
> مشكورة يا روان ...


يا ابن الناس البنت متزوجة 

اسمها توبة على حد علمي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا ابن الناس البنت متزوجة 
> 
> اسمها توبة على حد علمي


صح توبه ... جابوها مقابله بسكوووووووووووووووب

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا ابن الناس البنت متزوجة 
> 
> اسمها توبة على حد علمي


حتى لو متزوجة ، ممنوع يعني نتغزل بجمالها ، وربنا خلق الجمال من شأن الناس تشوفه ... :Eh S(2):  

حرام عليك  يا رجل ليش كسرت بخاطري ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> حتى لو متزوجة ، ممنوع يعني نتغزل بجمالها ، وربنا خلق الجمال من شأن الناس تشوفه ... 
> 
> حرام عليك  يا رجل ليش كسرت بخاطري ...


ما عاش الي يكسر خاطرك 

خلص راح اطلقلك اياها 

و اخليك تتزوجها

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

سعر اسهمكم ليره وحده  :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):  

هلا حكى يحى للميس لولوليييييييييييييش

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> سعر اسهمكم ليره وحده    
> 
> هلا حكى يحى للميس لولوليييييييييييييش


ساره,, انا ما فهمت ليش هيك حكى,, كنت احضر فيه بس ليش هيك حكى؟؟ شو دخل الليره؟

----------


## ساره

> ساره,, انا ما فهمت ليش هيك حكى,, كنت احضر فيه بس ليش هيك حكى؟؟ شو دخل الليره؟



يعني انه مو بحاجه المصاري منهم متل لما حد يدفع مهر ليره دهب شي رمزي

وهوه زمان اعطاها هديه ورفضت تاخدها الا لما تاخد حقها  فحكالها سعرها ليره دهب ( الهديه )

فهوه ضرب عصفورين بحجر (( يسعده ما اشطره )) اول شي بهدل عمر بهالشي وكمان لميس بتستاهل  :Bl (14):  

وتاني شي ذكرها بايام زمان ( انه انا يحى ما تغيرت )

وبسسسسسسسسسس

عفكره المسلسل المفروض كان 80 حلقه بس ال mbc احتمال اختصرت بالدعيات من المسلسل حتى يصير حلقات اكتر  :Bl (14):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يعني انه مو بحاجه المصاري منهم متل لما حد يدفع مهر ليره دهب شي رمزي
> 
> وهوه زمان اعطاها هديه ورفضت تاخدها الا لما تاخد حقها  فحكالها سعرها ليره دهب ( الهديه )
> 
> فهوه ضرب عصفورين بحجر (( يسعده ما اشطره )) اول شي بهدل عمر بهالشي وكمان لميس بتستاهل  
> 
> وتاني شي ذكرها بايام زمان ( انه انا يحى ما تغيرت )
> 
> وبسسسسسسسسسس
> ...



*ممممممممممم,, لانه انا متابعه بس مش كل يوم بحظره... راح علي حلقات كثير..
انا شفت على النت انه لعند80 حلقه بس يالله احسن حتا نشوف لميس 

تيم زنخ, حاس انه عمر رح يخليه يجوز لميس وهيك بقهره ليحيى*

----------


## ساره

> *ممممممممممم,, لانه انا متابعه بس مش كل يوم بحظره... راح علي حلقات كثير..
> انا شفت على النت انه لعند80 حلقه بس يالله احسن حتا نشوف لميس 
> 
> تيم زنخ, حاس انه عمر رح يخليه يجوز لميس وهيك بقهره ليحيى*


لا ما شفت الدموع بعيون لميس بكره اتوقع رح تحاول تتأسفله وترجعله 

تيم زنخ كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وازنخ منه عمر وام عمر

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا جماعة متى بخلص مسلسل وضحى وابن عجلان ...!!!؟؟؟

مليت من كثر ما تابعته ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا ما شفت الدموع بعيون لميس بكره اتوقع رح تحاول تتأسفله وترجعله 
> 
> تيم زنخ كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وازنخ منه عمر وام عمر


بس بجوز يحيى يعمل فيها انجرحت كرامته وهانوه ومن هاي الامور لانه جد كانت لميس بتعمل الي عمر بده اياه وعمر ما بطيقه ليحيى.. طيب رفيف وماتت والماضي راح ولويش حاقد عليه؟؟ زنخ!

بس بدي اسألك حضرتي المقابله الي جابوها على سكووووب؟؟ على mbc؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

تساهل لميس الله لا يقيّمها ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

بصراحة أنا مبسوط هيك ...

----------


## ساره

> بس بجوز يحيى يعمل فيها انجرحت كرامته وهانوه ومن هاي الامور لانه جد كانت لميس بتعمل الي عمر بده اياه وعمر ما بطيقه ليحيى.. طيب رفيف وماتت والماضي راح ولويش حاقد عليه؟؟ زنخ!
> 
> بس بدي اسألك حضرتي المقابله الي جابوها على سكووووب؟؟ على mbc؟؟


حضرت شوي منها 

بس لميس بتحاول تحافظ على وعدها لابوها ..ابوها السبب ..كانت بدها تتزوج يحى بدون علم اهلها

----------


## ساره

> تساهل لميس الله لا يقيّمها ...   
> 
> بصراحة أنا مبسوط هيك ...


جد بتستاهل المفروض حكت ليحى كل شي وفهمته انه وعدت ابوها 

حرام يحى مرتين نفس الشي صار معه مع رفيف ومع لميس ..فرحه ما تمت

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> حضرت شوي منها 
> 
> بس لميس بتحاول تحافظ على وعدها لابوها ..ابوها السبب ..كانت بدها تتزوج يحى بدون علم اهلها


طيب بما انك حضرتي شوي منها,, لميس بالوواقع مزوجه؟؟؟
ان شاء الله تزوج يحيى بس انا مش مطمن لعمر,, ويحيى ما عنده غير الضرب راح ما يكتله قبل شوي :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> جد بتستاهل المفروض حكت ليحى كل شي وفهمته انه وعدت ابوها 
> 
> حرام يحى مرتين نفس الشي صار معه مع رفيف ومع لميس ..فرحه ما تمت


يا جماعة لميس طلعت على علاقة مع العالي عالي / غير نحكي يعني / وبتحب العالي عالي ورح تّزوجه هاليومين بس تيجي الحلقة الأخير / وهاي رح تكون سوبرايز المسلسل  ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

*والله ألف مبروك للعالي عالي والله إحنا زعلانين عليك
هيك بتعملها وما بتحكيلنا يالله على كل حال ألف مبروك
بس ما تنسى نخبرنا وين الحفله.......
  *

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *والله ألف مبروك للعالي عالي والله إحنا زعلانين عليك
> هيك بتعملها وما بتحكيلنا يالله على كل حال ألف مبروك
> بس ما تنسى نخبرنا وين الحفله.......
>   *


الحفلة بسيل المالحة ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الحفلة بسيل المالحة ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> يعني انه مو بحاجه المصاري منهم متل لما حد يدفع مهر ليره دهب شي رمزي
> 
> وهوه زمان اعطاها هديه ورفضت تاخدها الا لما تاخد حقها  فحكالها سعرها ليره دهب ( الهديه )
> 
> فهوه ضرب عصفورين بحجر (( يسعده ما اشطره )) اول شي بهدل عمر بهالشي وكمان لميس بتستاهل  
> 
> وتاني شي ذكرها بايام زمان ( انه انا يحى ما تغيرت )
> 
> وبسسسسسسسسسس
> ...




بشوف سارة متابعة المسلسل ثانية بثانية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا جماعة لميس طلعت على علاقة مع العالي عالي / غير نحكي يعني / وبتحب العالي عالي ورح تّزوجه هاليومين بس تيجي الحلقة الأخير / وهاي رح تكون سوبرايز المسلسل  ...



الله لا يوطرزلك يا نادر من وين جايب هاي السولافة  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> *والله ألف مبروك للعالي عالي والله إحنا زعلانين عليك
> هيك بتعملها وما بتحكيلنا يالله على كل حال ألف مبروك
> بس ما تنسى نخبرنا وين الحفله.......
>   *


يا رجل هاي كانت خطبة وعائلية \

بس ولا يهمك على العرس الكل معزوم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الله لا يوطرزلك يا نادر من وين جايب هاي السولافة


شو يا عالي بتنكر؟ 

ما انا شفتكوا بتتمشوا بشارع السعادة لما كنت غايب عن المنتدى 

و اتفقتوا مع حسين السلمان عشان يحيي الدبكة ( الحفلة )

بتنكر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو يا عالي بتنكر؟ 
> 
> ما انا شفتكوا بتتمشوا بشارع السعادة لما كنت غايب عن المنتدى 
> 
> و اتفقتوا مع حسين السلمان عشان يحيي الدبكة ( الحفلة )
> 
> بتنكر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



له يا خالد حتى انت كمان مش اتفقنا بضل الموضوع سر عشان الحسد والعين  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*]ابو الطراونه... ارحمنا... خف علينا شوي يا رجل *

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ابو الطراونه... ارحمنا... خف علينا شوي يا رجل


بصراحة أنا متابع المسلسل من شأنها وبس ...

يا رجل ماشاء الله سبحان من صورها ...

الله يحميها من كل شرّ ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بصراحة أنا متابع المسلسل من شأنها وبس ...
> 
> يا رجل ماشاء الله سبحان من صورها ...
> 
> الله يحميها من كل شرّ ...


طيب وشو عدلت على المشاركه؟؟؟ مش شايف فيه تعديل؟!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> طيب وشو عدلت على المشاركه؟؟؟ مش شايف فيه تعديل؟!


ما عدلت ، خربطت ، بدل ما أكبس على إقتباس مشاركتك ، كبست تحرير ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ما عدلت ، خربطت ، بدل ما أكبس على إقتباس مشاركتك ، كبست تحرير ...


*سوالفك*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> الله لا يوطرزلك يا نادر من وين جايب هاي السولافة


خلص كشفوك

----------


## N_tarawneh

:SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الله يقويك يا ابو الطراونه 
شد ابوي شد 

والله انا ما كنت اعرف المسلسل 
كنت اشوفه احيانا على التلفزيون اقول هاظ الناقص والله اتفرج على مسلسل مكسيكي 
بس ما بعرف انه في لميس ..... :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الله يقويك يا ابو الطراونه 
> شد ابوي شد 
> 
> والله انا ما كنت اعرف المسلسل 
> كنت اشوفه احيانا على التلفزيون اقول هاظ الناقص والله اتفرج على مسلسل مكسيكي 
> بس ما بعرف انه في لميس .....


بصراحة المسلسل يستحق المشاهدة ...

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> يا جماعة لميس طلعت على علاقة مع العالي عالي / غير نحكي يعني / وبتحب العالي عالي ورح تّزوجه هاليومين بس تيجي الحلقة الأخير / وهاي رح تكون سوبرايز المسلسل  ...



 :Hah:   :Hah:   :Hah:   :Hah:   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


شو مالك بتضحك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ساره

يا فرحه ما تمت ..الله يكسر ايديهم كيف ضربو يحى وتيم اه منك شو لازم يصير فيك لو كنت بقدر اموت حد بتفكيري كان انته ..هلا خايفه ام لميس تصير بدها تموت وتحكي للميس توعدها ما تشوف يحى  :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا فرحه ما تمت ..الله يكسر ايديهم كيف ضربو يحى وتيم اه منك شو لازم يصير فيك لو كنت بقدر اموت حد بتفكيري كان انته ..هلا خايفه ام لميس تصير بدها تموت وتحكي للميس توعدها ما تشوف يحى


*هههههههههه,, لا انا بدي ام لميس تموت و اذا قالت اوعديني ما تشوفي يحيى لميس ما رح توعدها لانها مش خلصانه من وعد واحد بدها توعد كمان وعد ثاني..

اما تيم و عمر... رح يطولهم النصيب من يحيى,, يحيى ذكي و رح يعرف مين ورى العمله هاي و ما رح يسكت*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا فرحه ما تمت ..الله يكسر ايديهم كيف ضربو يحى وتيم اه منك شو لازم يصير فيك لو كنت بقدر اموت حد بتفكيري كان انته ..هلا خايفه ام لميس تصير بدها تموت وتحكي للميس توعدها ما تشوف يحى


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

شايفه بالله يا ساره / تنّشل إيديهم ... 

بصراحة أنا بموت لو صار للميس أشي ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## ساره

> *هههههههههه,, لا انا بدي ام لميس تموت و اذا قالت اوعديني ما تشوفي يحيى لميس ما رح توعدها لانها مش خلصانه من وعد واحد بدها توعد كمان وعد ثاني..
> 
> اما تيم و عمر... رح يطولهم النصيب من يحيى,, يحيى ذكي و رح يعرف مين ورى العمله هاي و ما رح يسكت*


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

ان شاء الله تموت والله ما بحب اشوفها لا هيه ولا تيم ولا عمر

 وزي ما حكيت من وعد واحد مو خالصه كيف من وعدين  :Bl (14):

----------


## ساره

> شايفه بالله يا ساره / تنّشل إيديهم ... 
> 
> بصراحة أنا بموت لو صار للميس أشي ...


بعيد الشر عنك .. لميس رجعت منيحه اخيرا ..يعني اليوم موقف يسجل الها لما سكرت موبايلها بوجه عمر وتيم  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بعيد الشر عنك .. لميس رجعت منيحه اخيرا ..يعني اليوم موقف يسجل الها لما سكرت موبايلها بوجه عمر وتيم


على فكرة يا ساره / لميس ويحيى ما رح يزوجوا ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ساره

> على فكرة يا ساره / لميس ويحيى ما رح يزوجوا ...


نادر مبارح مسكو مسدس بسياره يحى وهلا رح يسجنوه هاد تيم يالي عملها 

معقول انه لميس تصدق انه يحى الي ضرب عمر بالنار ؟

وهاد تيم دبئان لميس ومتل المثل بيقتل القتيل وبيمشي بجنازته هاد المثل خصوصي عن تيم

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نادر مبارح مسكو مسدس بسياره يحى وهلا رح يسجنوه هاد تيم يالي عملها 
> 
> معقول انه لميس تصدق انه يحى الي ضرب عمر بالنار ؟
> 
> وهاد تيم دبئان لميس ومتل المثل بيقتل القتيل وبيمشي بجنازته هاد المثل خصوصي عن تيم


يا حبيبتي يا لميسسسسسسس ...  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ساره

بعد ربع ساعه عن سنوات الضياع ..شفتو كيف يحى انظلم بسبب تيم ولميس صدقت وسمعها يحى عن جمانه وهيه بتحكي انه هوه الي ضرب عمر بالنار ..هلا يحى عرف انه تيم خلف الموضوع ورح يخرب بيته ..ان شاء الله يموته اليوم .. ولميس ان شاء الله يحى يكون عند كلمته وما يرجعلها بعد ما تثبت برائته لانه ما بتستاهله شكت فيه وركضت ورا تيم ..وتيم رح يخرب بيتها المناقصه يالي ورطهم فيها خسرانه وهوه ما وقع على العقد حتى يخلي مسؤوليته ..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بعد ربع ساعه عن سنوات الضياع ..شفتو كيف يحى انظلم بسبب تيم ولميس صدقت وسمعها يحى عن جمانه وهيه بتحكي انه هوه الي ضرب عمر بالنار ..هلا يحى عرف انه تيم خلف الموضوع ورح يخرب بيته ..ان شاء الله يموته اليوم .. ولميس ان شاء الله يحى يكون عند كلمته وما يرجعلها بعد ما تثبت برائته لانه ما بتستاهله شكت فيه وركضت ورا تيم ..وتيم رح يخرب بيتها المناقصه يالي ورطهم فيها خسرانه وهوه ما وقع على العقد حتى يخلي مسؤوليته ..


ما شاء الله عليكي 

متابعة اول بأول

----------


## drlovely

الصور *جميله جدا مشكورين ونريد المزيد ان شاء الله*

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------

